# What custom guitars do you have on order?



## Hollowway (Aug 14, 2011)

Inspired by elq's addiction thread, and a couple of PMs he and I have been exchanging, I figured that since some of us are clearly suffering from a bout of GAS, let's list the guitars we have on order. I figured mostly customs, since they have to be "ordered," but feel free to throw anything that you can't just go to GC and buy. I'll start:

KxK scale 8
Rico Jekyll 828 Kahler
Rico 8 BFR
Gary Kramer 729R
Steve/Tom's KxK Grape Eight


----------



## elq (Aug 14, 2011)

Hollowway said:


> Steve/Tom's KxK Grape Eight



Sweet!


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 14, 2011)

elq said:


> Sweet!



Yeah I need another 8 like I need another hole in my head, but it's too cool to pass up!


----------



## elq (Aug 14, 2011)

Hollowway said:


> Yeah I need another 8 like I need another hole in my head, but it's too cool to pass up!



Tell me about it...












It has a lacquered neck, a right-handed bridge, and the frets aren't stainless - and I also need another guitar like I need another hole in the head. But damn, that Thorn is really tempting.


----------



## Invader (Aug 14, 2011)

Just a couple of BRJ Black Friday guitars. A 727 and a 627, both Hesperian Slant Tops. The 727 will have a purple burst thing going on, and the 627 will have a faded denim finish like on this Sherman. http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11214938/pics/BRJ/DSC04189.JPG


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 14, 2011)

Cik 7 fd

Ypi fancy prtlecdnd guitsts shot.

Ome dat ill havd lik r rbgat muvhhh. !


----------



## slayercannibalsuffohead (Aug 14, 2011)

7 string BRJ Vixen coming shortly ............


----------



## MisterE (Aug 14, 2011)

Larkin ASAD 7 string with Graphtech Hexpander and AcousiPhonic Kit.


----------



## JPMike (Aug 14, 2011)

Bernie Rico Jr. Jekyll 724


----------



## EOT (Aug 14, 2011)

Kxk scale 8
BRJ bfr 8
Strictly 7+1


----------



## mountainjam (Aug 14, 2011)

Rico jekyll 727
Strictly 7+1 cobra
TK instruments fanned 8


----------



## BodyOrigami (Aug 14, 2011)

Black Limba, wenge, purpleheart Strictly 7+1


----------



## mountainjam (Aug 14, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> Cik 7 fd
> 
> Ypi fancy prtlecdnd guitsts shot.
> 
> Ome dat ill havd lik r rbgat muvhhh. !



Dude I have no idea what you just said


----------



## celticelk (Aug 14, 2011)

Placing an order for an OAF singlecut 8 this week.


----------



## JamesM (Aug 14, 2011)

Aura Guitars fanned fret ergonomic seven string.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Aug 14, 2011)

Selfmade baritone 6er with a 7 piece set neck, sinker redwood top and piezos?

Oh, and the nylon 7 string...


----------



## mikernaut (Aug 14, 2011)

Congrats on the Grape 8! such a beastly guitar. I totally wanted it but then again I don't even play 8's hahaha.

I'm waiting on my "redo" BRJ roadflare red 7 with "correct inlays"


----------



## MastrXploder (Aug 14, 2011)

Kxk scale 8 

woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## WishIwasfinnish (Aug 14, 2011)

Daemoness Cimmerian 7, ohhhh man....


----------



## musikizlife (Aug 14, 2011)

Guitar Logistics S9 6 string (S906#4 to be exact)
Super excited!


----------



## djpharoah (Aug 14, 2011)

Jackson CS SL2H7
Possibly another Jackson CS SL7


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 14, 2011)

mountainjam said:


> Dude I have no idea what you just said



Sorry, came home a little shitfaced and decided to try and post from my phone. What I meant to say was:


Vik 7FF


----------



## JamesM (Aug 14, 2011)

Someone can't hold their alcohol.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 14, 2011)

I can, it's just I type like shit on the Iphone normally as well


----------



## JamesM (Aug 14, 2011)

Fair enough.


----------



## motomoto (Aug 14, 2011)

Stinnett M6 

Can't wait for it


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 14, 2011)

Psyched to see the Stinnett, his work looks beautiful.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Aug 14, 2011)

Myrtlewood top Strictly 7+1
Rico BFR 828. that's right, 28". cuz that extra half inch makes it...different and stuff


----------



## technomancer (Aug 14, 2011)

See my sig  I've got a few more planned using some wood already in the shop, but nothing ordered yet.



Hollowway said:


> Steve/Tom's KxK Grape Eight



Depending on what happens in the next couple months I may offer to buy that back from you, I would have grabbed it back from Tom but just don't have the cash right now.



elq said:


> Tell me about it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn that is one sweet Thorn (then again aren't they all )


----------



## Speculum Speculorum (Aug 14, 2011)

I've got a mahogany/mahogany/quilt maple BRJ 727 Jekyll on the way. The top and matching headstock will have a charcoal stain, the back and sides of the body will be stained black, and the neck will be oiled. I'm expecting serious wickedness will be following the moment it arrives.


----------



## thewildturkey (Aug 14, 2011)

My first Bari RG7 string has arrived, so all I am waiting on now:

Siggery 7 sting, 27 inch, ebony fretboard, bubinga/wenge neck, ash body with cocobolo top.


----------



## anne (Aug 14, 2011)

Strictly 7+1 with Telecaster specs (ash, bolt-on maple, hipshot, vol bleed), low output splittable neck/mid BKPs, and custom Duncan Tele bridge single coil 8.
Also hopefully a Dingwall ABZ set up for F#. That's hardly custom though.


----------



## SirMyghin (Aug 14, 2011)

anne said:


> Strictly 7+1 with Telecaster specs (ash, bolt-on maple, hipshot, vol bleed), low output splittable neck/mid BKPs, and custom Duncan Tele bridge single coil 8.
> Also hopefully a Dingwall ABZ set up for F#. That's hardly custom though.



That sounds like a dang fun guitar Anne. I love telecasters, and with a proper single coil to boot (S-H teles are wonderful beasts too). Did you manage to find/ get an ash tray style bridge made or did you settle for a hipshot?


I have a Strictly 7 that should be shipping tomorrow. We'll have to wait and see how that goes, but I am sure it will be dandy.


----------



## elq (Aug 14, 2011)

motomoto said:


> Stinnett M6
> 
> Can't wait for it



 Stinnett guitars look damn nice, add another one to the GAS list. 




technomancer said:


> Damn that is one sweet Thorn (then again aren't they all )



I actually talked to Ron about my next thorn being a similar guitar, the sticking point was a lefty trem, Ron doesn't make a left version of his own.


It's in my paypal cart now  bah, I don't want to send $3k via paypal - I think I know who I'll be calling tomorrow.


----------



## noizfx (Aug 15, 2011)

Just an Oni custom fanned 8 on order now!

But if I had the money I would have ordered at least one more Oni at the same time...


----------



## anne (Aug 15, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> That sounds like a dang fun guitar Anne. I love telecasters, and with a proper single coil to boot (S-H teles are wonderful beasts too). Did you manage to find/ get an ash tray style bridge made or did you settle for a hipshot?
> 
> 
> I have a Strictly 7 that should be shipping tomorrow. We'll have to wait and see how that goes, but I am sure it will be dandy.



Apparently SD custom shop can do something with the pickup to address not having the ashtray, so I can have my golden Hipshot bridge too. All for the better, since I don't care for the look of the ashtray anyway! I love the Tele sound, just not the sight, haha. I'll take them at their word that it'll sound Tele, but if not, I'm sure we'll reach a satisfactory solution.


----------



## SamSam (Aug 15, 2011)

A daemoness cimmerian 7 for now. Although I might put a deposit for an 8 if more overtime comes my way. 

Holloway if you ever want to sell the purple 8 hit me up!!!


----------



## Phrygian (Aug 15, 2011)

lefty Decibel AMX sevenstring! not ordered as of yet, im waiting for my number in the waitinglist to come up! and a mayones regius 7 is on my list of things to order before christmas. gonna be a great year!


----------



## Metalus (Aug 15, 2011)

Aura Guitars Radiant 7


----------



## SirMyghin (Aug 15, 2011)

anne said:


> Apparently SD custom shop can do something with the pickup to address not having the ashtray, so I can have my golden Hipshot bridge too. All for the better, since I don't care for the look of the ashtray anyway! I love the Tele sound, just not the sight, haha. I'll take them at their word that it'll sound Tele, but if not, I'm sure we'll reach a satisfactory solution.



Might just be wound a little darker or something, what the bridge plate does, depending on material is tune the pickup a bit by alterring the magnetic field. Ferrous is greater than non ferrous, and there are a few metals that will have no effect (but even aluminum does). Bill Lawrence has a article on that here

Bill Lawrence Website

As far as ash trays go I don't mind them, as long as they have 6 saddles, and no side lips/edges. I find those to be very annoying.


----------



## Hauschild (Aug 15, 2011)

Man sounds like a lot of awesome NGDs are afoot!

As for me:

Dæmoness Cimmerian 7 string
Hopefully a Strandberg (debating 7 or 8 strings ATM) really soon


----------



## kruneh (Aug 15, 2011)

KxK 7 scale
Bernie Rico Hesperian 827
Vik Duality 6

So I´m pretty much an ss.org whore


----------



## elq (Aug 15, 2011)

elq said:


> It's in my paypal cart now  bah, I don't want to send $3k via paypal - I think I know who I'll be calling tomorrow.




Yesterday 







I check again today at 10:30, and what do I see -
























Oh wait. I caused that to happen.


I'm reminded of a character in Neal Stephenson's book Snow Crash that had "Poor Impulse Control" tattooed across his forehead. I'll have a NGD on Wednesday.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 15, 2011)

elq said:


> Yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Snow Crash was such an excellent book 

Congrats on the new Thorn


----------



## Andrew11 (Aug 16, 2011)

Strictly 7+1 Cobra 

Mahogany body
Claro Walnut top
Bubinga Neck
BKP coldsweat set

Can't wait!!!!!


----------



## ahull123 (Aug 20, 2011)

2-Rga8's- reworked only neck is being reused 
mahogany bodies
floyd rose trems
BKP pickups
swirl finish?
custom fretboards
1-Rg 2228 reworked to become a Jem-iverse 
same body with quilt top in transparent white
pyramid inlays
bkp pickups
floyd rose
gold hardware

2- green meanie copies (stickered one) and the one from the '86 cover of guitar world
(I managed to track down all the stickers!!!!!) it took a lot of hours.
will be pretty spot on copies with only variation being alder bodies instead of basswood


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Aug 21, 2011)

Have a Guerilla Guitars custom 6string on order with Nick (Axe Palace).
mahogany body wings with 3piece maple neck-thru and ebony fretboard
floyd rose bridge and EMG 81/60 combo
single volume knob + 3way selector
stalingrad custom paint with glossy coat


----------



## Explorer (Aug 21, 2011)

Currently not a working pro, so a custom at this point would be wasted on me. All I'm waiting for is for Rondo to add a 9-string Intrepid to the semi-custom options on this go around. 

However... I see that a lot of my fretted guitars and basses are converging on a 9-string ERG with extra features, so if I wind up finding that magical combination which makes me pull the trigger, I'm gonna see just how much cash it will take to make Oni move forward on another carbon wrap....


----------



## SirMyghin (Aug 21, 2011)

Explorer said:


> Currently not a working pro, so a custom at this point would be wasted on me. All I'm waiting for is for Rondo to add a 9-string Intrepid to the semi-custom options on this go around.



You have it backwards dude, working musicians can't afford the custom guitars


----------



## narad (Aug 21, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> You have it backwards dude, working musicians can't afford the custom guitars



Absolutely. The less I play the more work gets done, the more I get paid, the more custom guitars I can afford. It's totally backwards.


----------



## Xifter (Aug 21, 2011)

A super sexy Daemoness 7 that is in progress at the moment ... I'd post pics and make a thread... if I knew how(to post pics) >.< Inlay is going to be  I can assure that !


----------



## anne (Aug 22, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Might just be wound a little darker or something, what the bridge plate does, depending on material is tune the pickup a bit by alterring the magnetic field. Ferrous is greater than non ferrous, and there are a few metals that will have no effect (but even aluminum does). Bill Lawrence has a article on that here
> 
> Bill Lawrence Website
> 
> As far as ash trays go I don't mind them, as long as they have 6 saddles, and no side lips/edges. I find those to be very annoying.



They're putting a brass plate under the pup or something? I dunno, they're the experts! We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Valennic (Aug 22, 2011)

Where do you guys get all of your money for these things?!


----------



## anne (Aug 22, 2011)

Valennic said:


> Where do you guys get all of your money for these things?!



Non-music employment, not drinking, no friends, driving a reliable old Japanese stickshift.


----------



## noizfx (Aug 22, 2011)

anne said:


> Non-music employment, not drinking, no friends, driving a reliable old Japanese stickshift.



Minus the car for me!


----------



## mikernaut (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## ovation22 (Aug 23, 2011)

I was too late for the BRJ Black Friday Run so essentially ordered one at full price. I'm expecting a (probably mid to late) 2012 completion date.

Body Shape: Hesperian Slant Top
Number of Stings: 7
Headstock Style: Reversed Inline Diva
Top Wood Selection: Flame Maple Cap
Head Sock Plate Wood Selection: Matching Cap
Color/Finish: Hand Oiled Finish Neck
Construction: Neck Thru
Neck Material Wood Selection: Maple
Neck Profile: Shredder
Body Wings Wood Selection: Mahogany
Bridge Type: HipShot string through
Nut Type: Hand Carved Bone
Nut Width: 48mm
Pickup Routes: Two
pickups (No rings, slanted neck)
Fretboard: ROSEWOOD Fretboard
Inlay: None, side dot markers only
Fretboard Radius: 20"
Frets -Total Frets: 27 (6105)
Scale Length: 25.5"
Headstock Binding: None
Neck Binding: None
Body Binding: None
Pickup Brand: Crunchlab and Liquifire (No pickup rings)
Tuners: Grover Locking Mini
Hardware Color: Black
Strap Pin/Buttons: Dunlop Strap Buttons


----------



## ovation22 (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm also on the waiting list for a Decibel Javelin.


----------



## SirMyghin (Aug 23, 2011)

mikernaut said:


>



Look at that, it has the right inlays this time. Rocking dude.


----------



## trickae (Aug 25, 2011)

1. Custom Suhr / Chris Broderick Iby custom by local luthier Charles Cilia (27" scale, 7 string)
2. Cancelled Suhr order for Custom Guthrie Govan custom maple top mahog

Over the next year.
3. Will place an order for brand new Oni 8 string fanned fret.
4, Debating wasting bonus on putting down a deposit for a ken lawrence ESP explorer 
27" scale 6 string, Ibaneze thin neck, bevelled and deeper scooped horn for better access to upper frets.


----------



## JPMike (Aug 28, 2011)

I got a 2nd BRJ, Hesperian Slimline 727. 




Going to be, trans purple/black burst with Painkillers set with Tyger covers.


----------



## sibanez29 (Aug 28, 2011)

JPMike said:


> I got a 2nd BRJ, Hesperian Slimline 727.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Dude, forget the purple, just tung oil that baby and it will look awesome!


----------



## JPMike (Aug 28, 2011)

sibanez29 said:


> Dude, forget the purple, just tung oil that baby and it will look awesome!



I also got a Jekyll 724 on the way, which will be oil finished. 

So, I am going to get this one painted.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Aug 28, 2011)

Besides, he seems to have that purple flame down to a science.


----------



## crayzee (Aug 29, 2011)

This will be my first Custom ever, building will start next week. The Luthier is from around my hometown (I live in Germany), he does excellent work (check him out: http://www.zeal-guitars.de)








Specs:
Bolt-On
Alder Body, Maple Neck and Fretboard
Schaller M6 Mini Locking Tuners
5-Way-Megaswitch
Häussel PUs (German Manufacturer)

It'll be finished in about 8 weeks, this is like waiting for Christmas right now...!


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Aug 30, 2011)

Venting here. I have a custom in with BRJ and Strictly 7, both of which sent out mass updates today. of the 100+ from BRJ, mine was not among them. from the 30+ at Strictly 7, no pics there either. 


FUCKIN BLUE BALLS MAN.


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 31, 2011)

glassmoon0fo said:


> Venting here. I have a custom in with BRJ and Strictly 7, both of which sent out mass updates today. of the 100+ from BRJ, mine was not among them. from the 30+ at Strictly 7, no pics there either.
> 
> 
> FUCKIN BLUE BALLS MAN.



I feel your pain, man! I'm still waiting on my custom BRJ, too. I have a Strictly 7, but I was a super early customer, so I got in before he got swamped. But hang in there! At least with those two builders you have little to worry about.


----------



## JPMike (Aug 31, 2011)

Hollowway said:


> I feel your pain, man! I'm still waiting on my custom BRJ, too. I have a Strictly 7, but I was a super early customer, so I got in before he got swamped. But hang in there! At least with those two builders you have little to worry about.



+1

I have to Rico orders inc, the one will be done at least late December.

I don't worry about it, just have to be patient.


----------



## anne (Aug 31, 2011)

glassmoon0fo said:


> Venting here. I have a custom in with BRJ and Strictly 7, both of which sent out mass updates today. of the 100+ from BRJ, mine was not among them. from the 30+ at Strictly 7, no pics there either.
> 
> 
> FUCKIN BLUE BALLS MAN.



The pics from S7 were awesome. Black wings + sunburst neck-through, wtffff. I was one of the two taped-up ones though. :|


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Aug 31, 2011)

anne said:


> The pics from S7 were awesome. Black wings + sunburst neck-through, wtffff. I was one of the two taped-up ones though. :|


 
yeah, i was the other one . Im not complaining about build times at all, just got all worked up this weekend over the coming updates for my two builds, and got nothing. it's like getting a good bang going and not getting to finish


----------



## anne (Aug 31, 2011)

glassmoon0fo said:


> yeah, i was the other one . Im not complaining about build times at all, just got all worked up this weekend over the coming updates for my two builds, and got nothing. it's like getting a good bang going and not getting to finish



The first pic with the dark wood top and gold hardware was reasonably close to my build, so I'm somewhat satisfied for the moment, but stiiill. ffs!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Sep 16, 2011)

I've just ordered some more wood, and I've got pretty much everything figured out.
6 string
Swamp ash body chambered to hell and back.
flamed koa top.
1 piece granadillo neck
ebony fingerboard.

Any sugestions for pickups? I'm looking for a clear open sound that lets through a lot of the acoustic sound of the guitar.


----------



## b7string (Sep 16, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> I've just ordered some more wood, and I've got pretty much everything figured out.
> 6 string
> Swamp ash body chambered to hell and back.
> flamed koa top.
> ...



I vote SD jazz for the neck, its got a bright, woody, almost acoustic quality to it IMO. Sounds wicked with distortion too because it does this cool stacked razor blade thing when you bend (I really don't know how else to explain it), where its like each sub-pitch kinda stays and cuts into the next and it creates that glassy straty thing. I dunno. I like them


----------



## elq (Sep 17, 2011)

What's this I see in my inbox?


----------



## JPMike (Sep 17, 2011)

Deposit sent to Dylan for a Daemoness Cimmerian 7. 

Now, I have to wait, 10-12 months, good luck with that.


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 17, 2011)

JPMike said:


> Deposit sent to Dylan for a Daemoness Cimmerian 7.
> 
> Now, I have to wait, 10-12 months, good luck with that.



Ah, that's not bad. You're familiar with Andy's patented Custom Guitar Luthier ETA equation, correct? 

N+P(12!)/2^ - k(8) = arrival date, where N=quote in months, P is today's date, and k is the luthier constant.

In simpler terms, if the quoted build time is 10 to 12 months, the actual build time will be roughly 10 to 12 months.
If the quoted build time is 3 to 4 months, the actual build time will be 12 to 18 months.

So you should be ok.


----------



## IB-studjent- (Sep 17, 2011)

^ agreed, I have a few in the works:
A BRJ hesperian 828 slant top (got rid of the jekyll 727) expect a NGD in a few weeks
A ViK duality 7, specs are a secret for now, but expect a build progress thread soon.
And I'm on Strandberg's waiting list.


----------



## Winspear (Sep 17, 2011)

Vik FF 9 - Nollys hollybody is started today and I'm next in the queue


----------



## JPMike (Sep 17, 2011)

Hollowway said:


> Ah, that's not bad. You're familiar with Andy's patented Custom Guitar Luthier ETA equation, correct?
> 
> N+P(12!)/2^ - k(8) = arrival date, where N=quote in months, P is today's date, and k is the luthier constant.
> 
> ...



Well, I don't mind since, Dylan is making killer guitars, so it will be worth the wait.

Also, I got a Hesperian 727 arriving in a few weeks as well plus a Jekyll 724 which will be arriving in like 3-4 months I suppose, so I am all good.


----------



## crayzee (Sep 17, 2011)

Sooo, I went to my luthier today and...YAY:






He's on vacation next week, so I have to suffer a little longer, but then everything should just fall in place. Clearcoating, putting electrics in, BAM. The pictures don't do her justice.


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 17, 2011)

JPMike said:


> Well, I don't mind since, Dylan is making killer guitars, so it will be worth the wait.
> 
> Also, I got a Hesperian 727 arriving in a few weeks as well plus a Jekyll 724 which will be arriving in like 3-4 months I suppose, so I am all good.



Yeah, that's my point: Dylan seems to be upfront about his build times and very accurate as well.


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 17, 2011)

EtherealEntity said:


> Vik FF 9 - Nollys hollybody is started today and I'm next in the queue



Holy cow, that's awesome! So A4 or C#1? What scale lengths are you getting?


----------



## Winspear (Sep 17, 2011)

Hollowway said:


> Holy cow, that's awesome! So A4 or C#1? What scale lengths are you getting?



Isn't it?! I can't quite believe it myself either haha - I made a comment in passing in Nollys old build thread, about being unlikely to get my specs within my budget. The next day I found a message from Vik in my inbox and just couldn't resist - I sold most of my gear for it 

Extra high string, tuning to be EAEADGBEA all down a semitone. 29.75-24.75 (monster! Tested with plenty of templates )

Just wait until you see the walnut top he got hold of for our build


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 17, 2011)

Thats a crazy fan


----------



## Winspear (Sep 17, 2011)

Will look just a bit longer than this


----------



## oniduder (Sep 17, 2011)

erm another ONI 8, and possibly a strandberg, well more than possibly

i will probably be dead before getting either one

cool thread... thall


----------



## elq (Sep 17, 2011)

EtherealEntity said:


> Just wait until you see the walnut top he got hold of for our build



Would this be the piece of walnut in question?


----------



## technomancer (Sep 17, 2011)

elq said:


> What's this I see in my inbox?



Damn son 



elq said:


> Would this be the piece of walnut in question?



Wow nice walnut


----------



## Winspear (Sep 17, 2011)

That would indeed  Where did you come by that pic?


----------



## elq (Sep 17, 2011)

technomancer said:


> Damn son



 

Ron said it should be in the spray booth today 



EtherealEntity said:


> That would indeed  Where did you come by that pic?



Vik posted a bunch of wood porn on his facebook account. It is an amazing piece of walnut!


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 17, 2011)

elq said:


> What's this I see in my inbox?





elq said:


> Ron said it should be in the spray booth today








HATE HATE HATE HATE HATE!  Pinged Ron the other day and he said "I owe you some pics... I haven't forgotten about you " so I'm all excited since the last pic I saw was back when it was down on the vacuum table!  Can't wait, yours is looking SO good Eric!  Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Winspear (Sep 17, 2011)

Ah yeah, that piece wasn't on there last time I looked  Hopefully will have some kind of build thread up soon!


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm assembling another Warmoth - this time a Baritone strat, just waiting to hear if they will be able to build the neck out of ebony.


----------



## SirMyghin (Sep 18, 2011)

Hollowway said:


> Ah, that's not bad. You're familiar with Andy's patented Custom Guitar Luthier ETA equation, correct?
> 
> N+P(12!)/2^ - k(8) = arrival date, where N=quote in months, P is today's date, and k is the luthier constant.
> 
> ...



Your equation is missing something to do what you say. perhaps brackets?

(N+P(12!)/2)^-k(8) ?

I like the sentiment though.


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 18, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Your equation is missing something to do what you say. perhaps brackets?
> 
> (N+P(12!)/2)^-k(8) ?
> 
> I like the sentiment though.



Oh, haha, maybe so. I should also have specified whether the months wear Earth months, or perhaps Jupiter months, since that would be the only way to explain how long some people's (again, not Dylan's) builds are taking. (I actually consciously put in that constant to make sure nobody would actually calculate what it would really come out to. Because I have no idea. )


----------



## b7string (Sep 18, 2011)

^
I also have a Cimmerian on order, and at first I was really dismayed by the wait time I was quoted, but actually now that you mention it, its probably very close to when I will actually get it. And I'd much rather know and not worry, than have 4 months turn in to 8, turn in to 1-2 years... etc. So yeah kudos to Dylan for the realistic eta's. 

I'd divulge my specs, but I'm still not sure what they'll be


----------



## SirMyghin (Sep 18, 2011)

Hollowway said:


> Oh, haha, maybe so. I should also have specified whether the months wear Earth months, or perhaps Jupiter months, since that would be the only way to explain how long some people's (again, not Dylan's) builds are taking. (I actually consciously put in that constant to make sure nobody would actually calculate what it would really come out to. Because I have no idea. )



I meant more without the brackets, any quote just makes it longer  I figured something like that after I rememberred you were Andy though. THIS IS SERIOUS BUSINESS!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 9, 2012)

Bump!


----------



## Winspear (Jun 9, 2012)

Soon to arrive - Vik 9 string
In non-deposit queue - Vik nylon hollowbody

Seriously struggling to resist placing deposits - Daemoness 7 string baritone, Daemoness 7 string shortscale

I want 2 basses, a 5ths tuned guitar and a 7 string acoustic too


----------



## Adrian-XI (Jun 9, 2012)

I've got a BRJ BFR spot that hasn't been started yet haha, still trying to confirm the specs.


----------



## Larrikin666 (Jun 9, 2012)

Still waiting on my.....

KxK Sii 7 scale
BRJ Hesperian 624
BRJ Hesperian 627
BRJ Jekyll 727
BRJ custom shape 727


----------



## EOT (Jun 9, 2012)

Everything in my sig...


----------



## Khoi (Jun 9, 2012)

BRJ BFR Hesperian 627
BRJ BFR Hersperian 727
Black Water Double Top II 7-string

I'm selling my BRJ 727 spot and just going with the 627 and Black Water. There's no doubt in my mind that the Black Water will be done before the BRJ, and I just ordered the Black Water last week. Quoted 10-14 weeks, I'm excited!


----------



## IB-studjent- (Jun 9, 2012)

Vik fanned fret duality 8 
Vik DCA baritone 6 string
Strandberg 7 
probably an S7 or a mayones.


----------



## mphsc (Jun 9, 2012)

KxK 8 scale
possible KxK 8 scale buy out
either S7 or Acacia 7 fanned fret


----------



## JamesM (Jun 9, 2012)

Should have my Aura Guitars custom soon.


----------



## Prydogga (Jun 9, 2012)

Should have my Bowes custom 6 string soon, it will hopefully be completed within the next 2 weeks.


----------



## TankJon666 (Jun 9, 2012)

Where the hell are you people getting your money? Some of you have like $15,000 (or more) of guitars ordered!!


----------



## thrsher (Jun 9, 2012)

The following due within the next fews months
Ezp horizon 7 axe palace run
Kxk s7
Vik duality 7
Strictly 7+1

Got a kxk dc8 on order that i dont expect for a long time and am on viks no deposit yet list for a black lotus 8. Number 122 on strandberg list.


----------



## JamesM (Jun 9, 2012)

TankJon666 said:


> Where the hell are you people getting your money? Some of you have like $15,000 (or more) of guitars ordered!!



Gear whoring would be diagnosed by most as irresponsible money handling.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 9, 2012)

7 string Kelly clone.

And soon a new body for my RGA8.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 9, 2012)

I guess I should update myself too 


Still waiting on my Vik Saviour FF7 and I have Tom's O.A.F 8 string inbound


----------



## Hollowway (Jun 9, 2012)

Here's my update:
BRJ Jekyll 828 (not BFR)
BRJ Hespo 828 (BFR)
KxK scale 8
OAF 10 string
OAF 11 string (currently speccing the deets - but D#0 to E4, 30-36")


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 9, 2012)

Hollowway's got 99 problems but custom guitars aint one.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jun 9, 2012)

^

Here is my list:
Jaden Rose Custom 7 - Sometime in the Autumn
Daemoness Cimmerian 7 - 2013
Vik Duality 7 - 2014

I'm also looking into Invictus, Mayones and RAN. I would love to spec out a J-custom 7 but thats never going to happen!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 9, 2012)

Damn, 2014?


----------



## Hollowway (Jun 9, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Hollowway's got 99 problems but custom guitars aint one.



Yes, and I blame you bastards.  I had no customs prior to joining this site. Now I need a 12 step program.


----------



## elq (Jun 9, 2012)

Hollowway said:


> Yes, and I blame you bastards.  I had no customs prior to joining this site. Now I need a 12 step program.





No shit. I was happy with Carvin before I came here


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 9, 2012)

What does BFR mean?


----------



## elq (Jun 9, 2012)

Black Friday Reallyreallyreallylongtimeago (or possibly Run, not sure)


----------



## drgordonfreeman (Jun 9, 2012)

Pretty interesting how everyone on this forum has multiple $$$$$ custom shop guitars on order.

I guess I should have studied harder in school.


----------



## Artifacts in Motion (Jun 10, 2012)

One guitar only:
Venture Guitars "Tessa" 6er
Build thread: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...-tessa-build-loads-figured-wood-goodness.html

For what it's worth, I placed my down payment. in November _2010_...
Very slow build.


----------



## larry (Jun 10, 2012)

Just a wenge 8 scale for me...
Been thinking about hitting up ESP big boss too, but that'll 
have to wait till school's over.


----------



## Maniacal (Jun 10, 2012)

Just waiting on a Siggery 8 string at the moment. Until I hear from Doug from Black Machine so I can get a BM 6.


----------



## Winspear (Jun 10, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Damn, 2014?



Have you _seen_ the list?


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jun 10, 2012)

Yeah this site is not good for GAS. 



Stealthdjentstic said:


> Damn, 2014?



His waiting list is so long now but it gives me time to spec out everything. 



drgordonfreeman said:


> Pretty interesting how everyone on this forum has multiple $$$$$ custom shop guitars on order.
> 
> I guess I should have studied harder in school.



A lot of people end up putting their custom guitar up on the FS section a few months after getting it. Its something you should be really sure of before you put the money down for one.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 10, 2012)

EtherealEntity said:


> Have you _seen_ the list?



Yeah I have, I am so fucking glad I placed my order before Vik got super popular 

Im glad I went with him though, someone has already tried buying my spot/build for more than I paid


----------



## Winspear (Jun 10, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Yeah I have, I am so fucking glad I placed my order before Vik got super popular
> 
> Im glad I went with him though, someone has already tried buying my spot/build for more than I paid



 
So am I man - I hopped in as soon as Nolly got his first Duality and it definitely seems that was a good idea haha.
I'm wondering when my #28 will come around - I seriously wish I knew so I could get some idea of when I can afford more 

Drawnacrol - is 2014 a guess or did he actually give you that estimate? What # are you?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 10, 2012)

Yeah I organized that run right after Nolly, Dr. Mosh and Got_Tone got theirs. I actually didn't really see myself getting a custom before a nice production guitar but hey, I cant complain 

Your 9 should be done pretty fast right? Also I had no clue Vik did nylons.


----------



## Winspear (Jun 10, 2012)

The slow progress recently is because he couldn't plane the ebony slice at home (too thin) and had to send it to a friend. ABM are also being slow producing the bridges.
But yes, soon indeed 


Hell, I don't think he does  We have not discussed it, but I guess he did not disagree else I would not be on the list after him reading my email haha.
The closest thing technically he has done I guess is this ViK Guitars - Gallery - Acoust-a-Sonic CS

I can't foresee any problem - the idea really is just the fairly ordinary piezo equipped nylon strung electric guitar, but a hollowbody. And moar strings. The bridge is the only thing I can see taking some consideration - from the point of view of somebody with no experience or any clue haha  I have some idea for that though.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 10, 2012)

Damn, yea your project is pretty out there! I've been considering dropping on a semi-hollow caprice T as well but...I cant justify it.


----------



## Winspear (Jun 10, 2012)

Aye it's a lot to drop for a one trick pony so to speak (at least - a nlyon would be) - but a hell of a lot cheaper than a custom fanned 8 string classical I should think  
I find myself playing clean 90% of the time now (largely because I suck at metal) and really desiring those tones, that's my justification haha.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 10, 2012)

Well Ive seen your videos and you can definately justify nice gear, Im probably going to be playing a lot less in the future and as it stakds I can barely play Smoke on the Water


----------



## Winspear (Jun 10, 2012)

Are you getting me mixed up again like that comment you posted on my profile?  
Why playing less man?


----------



## klami (Jun 10, 2012)

Should just be a week or two till I have this in my hands:







Yup, a Mayones Regius 7


----------



## IB-studjent- (Jun 10, 2012)

After seeing all the waiting time some guys have, I'm pretty happy I signed up a long time ago, and being the most cautious spender  signed up for a second vik.


----------



## skeels (Jun 10, 2012)

I am patiently waiting on a custom rr flying v body made for my 1990 u v 7 p w h!

Hurray for Aura guitars!


----------



## thrsher (Jun 10, 2012)

Def happy that i got in with vik when i did as well


----------



## Watty (Jun 12, 2012)

drgordonfreeman said:


> Pretty interesting how everyone on this forum has multiple $$$$$ custom shop guitars on order.
> 
> I guess I should have studied harder in school.



Only in America man, er, mostly in America...the land of the free (and clear) and the home of the brave (ly in debt)!

It is interesting, but I think this thread would be much less interesting if it was titled:

"What custom guitars have you paid in full for?"


----------



## Hollowway (Jun 12, 2012)

Well, a little update on one of mine: I emailed BRJ and he said my non-BFR custom is ready for assembly. Not sure what that translates to in terms of shipping, but I'm hoping soon.


----------



## guy in latvia (Jun 12, 2012)

I got a ViK Caprice S7 FF build on the way, ViK said early autumn for starting the build.

Also got a Daemoness 8 string coming next year. Yes, you heard me right, 8 string


----------



## IB-studjent- (Jun 12, 2012)

guy in latvia said:


> I got a ViK Caprice S7 FF build on the way, ViK said early autumn for starting the build.
> 
> Also got a Daemoness 8 string coming next year. Yes, you heard me right, 8 string



when did you pay your deposit on the Vik ?


----------



## ThatBeardGuy (Jun 13, 2012)

I currently have a Decibel 6 string (db13) - Just started having parts ordered, and wood picked out.
I also have a Mayones Regius 6 string (not sure if it counts, it's pretty stock for a Mayones) - Should be nearing completion soon.


----------



## Hollowway (Jun 13, 2012)

guy in latvia said:


> Also got a Daemoness 8 string coming next year. Yes, you heard me right, 8 string



Excellent! I emailed back and forth with Dylan ages ago about getting an 8 done. Never pulled the trigger because I couldn't decide what to get (inlay or artwork-wise). What are you getting done?


----------



## thrsher (Jun 13, 2012)

guy in latvia said:


> I got a ViK Caprice S7 FF build on the way, ViK said early autumn for starting the build.
> 
> Also got a Daemoness 8 string coming next year. Yes, you heard me right, 8 string


 
i assume its a multiscale because dlyan was saying something about not doing straight scales?

i would order a deamoness 8 in a heartbeat if it was straight scale


----------



## Winspear (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm wondering if he's doing fanned 7 strings and is open to any scale length. If yes I might have to put a deposit or two down..Fuck..
EDIT: That's a dumb question - one of my best friends has one on order haha! Curse my wallet..I'd totally order two right now if I wasn't planning to redo my studio entirely next year.


----------



## larry (Jun 13, 2012)

EtherealEntity said:


> I'm wondering if he's doing fanned 7 strings and is open to any scale length. If yes I might have to put a deposit or two down..Fuck..
> EDIT: That's a dumb question - one of my best friends has one on order haha! Curse my wallet..I'd totally order two right now if I wasn't planning to redo my studio entirely next year.




compromise:
order one custom and make your studio improvements
over a longer stretch of time!!! [DO IT!! DO IT NAO!!!]


----------



## drgordonfreeman (Jun 13, 2012)

Watty said:


> It is interesting, but I think this thread would be much less interesting if it was titled:
> 
> "What custom guitars have you paid in full for?"



I'd imagine if that was the title of this thread, it's be 2 posts long.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 13, 2012)

Ive kept cash on hand for my build. I only put the order in once I had 100% of the money


----------



## JP Universe (Jun 13, 2012)

Jackson soloist 7 ss.org run
BRJ Hesperian 8 (BFR)
Siggery fanned 8
2 ET guitar necks. JPM 7 and UVMC
Swirled UVMC Herc body
GMC tribute guitar
2 x Strandberg
Possible Vik FF8 run

I can't buy anymore after those.... I don't have enough room 
Gonna have to move soon...


----------



## Ayo7e (Jun 13, 2012)

^

<< "only" a Siggery 7 27"


----------



## guy in latvia (Jun 14, 2012)

IB-studjent- said:


> when did you pay your deposit on the Vik ?



September, started as nr.18, now on nr.11, I just hope I don't end up getting both customs in a close time frame, that would mean epic bankruptcy...



Hollowway said:


> Excellent! I emailed back and forth with Dylan ages ago about getting an 8 done. Never pulled the trigger because I couldn't decide what to get (inlay or artwork-wise). What are you getting done?



I can't really talk about specs until his prototype is out, because there are too many unknowns. I'm considering a bubinga neck with mahogany/korina body, possibly neck through. I'm also having quite a serious issue thinking of the artwork/inlays, cuz I'm pretty terrible at the stuff. But I've got a few really awesome ideas! The main reason I chose Daemoness is because of Dylan's art, a true master!



thrsher said:


> i assume its a multiscale because dlyan was saying something about not doing straight scales?
> 
> i would order a deamoness 8 in a heartbeat if it was straight scale



Yup, Dylan said that a straight scale 8 string doesn't make sense to him, and I agree completely. High strings start sounding shrill and the low strings are not tight enough. I'm still unsure about how extreme I want to go with my fan but its probably going to be a 26-29" fan, 27 is just far too loose.


----------



## mikemueller2112 (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm in line for a Vik and a Strandberg. Strandberg will be a good while, but I'm really looking forward to getting my hands on the Vik.


----------



## Daemon (Jun 17, 2012)

Invictus Guitars UK Axis 6 string


----------



## Lirtle (Jun 17, 2012)

x3 Strandberg (first build is in the next batch)
ViK duality 7
BRJ Jekyll 624
KxK sii-7


----------



## Andrenighthound (Jun 17, 2012)

Siggery 8 Fanned Fret. Should be very soon.


----------



## Hollowway (Jun 17, 2012)

guy in latvia said:


> Yup, Dylan said that a straight scale 8 string doesn't make sense to him, and I agree completely. High strings start sounding shrill and the low strings are not tight enough. I'm still unsure about how extreme I want to go with my fan but its probably going to be a 26-29" fan, 27 is just far too loose.



Is there an upcharge for the 8th string, or the fanning?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 17, 2012)

Daemon said:


> Invictus Guitars UK Axis 6 string



Why is that huge ass knot there on the right side of the top?


----------



## skeels (Jun 17, 2012)

^I think knots are cool. 

But I am a weirdo.

I would like to see a custom build with some bark on it too.


----------



## celticelk (Jun 17, 2012)

skeels said:


> I would like to see a custom build with some bark on it too.



Novax Guitars: Instrument Models: Novax Naturals


----------



## thrsher (Jun 17, 2012)

Lirtle said:


> KxK sii-7


 
you mean s7?


----------



## Watty (Jun 18, 2012)

drgordonfreeman said:


> I'd imagine if that was the title of this thread, it's be 2 posts long.



Well, to be fair to you, yeah...lol. However, we could just skip right to the inevitable CNGD's (i.e. "Cancelled New Guitar Days") and be done with this thread. Though I suppose that might be premature...maybe go with CRAISISI GD's ("Couldn't Really Afford It So I'm Selling It....*takes breath* Guitar Days")

I've just landed a great job right out of college with a lot of room to "play" with my money. Despite this, I feel queasy looking at some of the lists a few folks have posted here. I know you won't be paying for them all at once, but it seems counter productive to think that you could justify owning them unless you're a touring musician with several different tunings you utilize on a regular basis. Buuuuuutttt, that's just me. 



Stealthdjentstic said:


> Ive kept cash on hand for my build. I only put the order in once I had 100% of the money



This sounds weird as I type it (something about the actual sentiment normally behind these words), but good for you man. It is as it should be.


----------



## Lirtle (Jun 18, 2012)

thrsher said:


> you mean s7?


yeah, my bad.


----------



## guy in latvia (Jun 18, 2012)

Hollowway said:


> Is there an upcharge for the 8th string, or the fanning?



I'm going to say yes, since that would make sense. But I can't answer for certain as Dylan has not even completed the prototype.


----------



## JamesM (Jun 18, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Why is that huge ass knot there on the right side of the top?



It's uncommon but it's done. I like it.


----------



## celticelk (Jun 18, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Why is that huge ass knot there on the right side of the top?



Some people like to emphasize that their wood guitars are, in fact, made of wood. Crazy thought, I know.


----------

